# SOLD Remington Ultimate Muzzleloader Ignition Cases



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I have 6 new bags of Remington 700 Ultimate Muzzleloader ignition source cases for sale. $30.00 per bag or $150.00 for all 6. 24 cases per bag.








sealed bags of


----------



## Dkemp (Jan 18, 2021)

Do you still have?


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Dkemp said:


> Do you still have?


Yes I do


----------

